# Rider-Ericsson Video



## cobra428 (May 6, 2009)

Hi Guys,
Just thought I might share
This is a 1/8 scale Rider-Ericsson from a Myers Engine Works casting kit. I built this about 2 years ago (before I knew about this site). It was my 4th engine and 2nd casting endeavor.

http://www.myersengines.com/engines/pumping_engine_1-a.htm

It took me about 6 months from start to finish, 4 months to machine 1 1/2 months to get to run&#160; scratch.gif :wall: scratch.gif 
 and a couple of weeks to paint and pinstripe
Paint is automotive touch up out of a can from Eastwood, Pinstrip is One Shot using a Bugler Pinstriping tool also from Eastwood. Furnace is painted with good old rustolium high temp barbecue paint
I just rediscovered that my camera has video capability. I've got to figure out what the buzzing is about in the beginning and how to stay in focus. 

Hope you like it












Oh, the barrel covers a port where I put in the denatured alcohol made from 1" dowel (Home Depot)

Thanks
Tony


----------



## Metal Butcher (May 6, 2009)

Yes, yes, yes I like it! :bow: :bow: :bow:

You did an exceptional job with the paint and polish details. Realy good running build. Looks and sounds super!

I looked at Meyer's display and offerings at the N.A.M.E.S. show. All of his castings looked really well made. How about the plans, were they easy to follow?

The 1/8 scale seemed about right for my taste. Maybe someday I'll try my hand at building one.

-MB


----------



## cobra428 (May 6, 2009)

Hi MB,
Yes, the castings are very nice. The plans are hand draw (4 sheets of d size) but right on. It's a very nice build!
Tony


----------



## speakerme (May 6, 2009)

Hello,

Super Job!!!


Best Wishes

Chuck M


----------



## Maryak (May 7, 2009)

Tony,

Magnificent build - Congratulations. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Paolo (May 7, 2009)

Great job...congratulation!!!
Chers paolo


----------



## cobra428 (May 7, 2009)

Hi Guys,
Thanks for all the accolades :bow: If I had to build another.....I would ;D
Thanks Again
Tony


----------



## rudydubya (May 7, 2009)

Let me add one more accolade Tony. :bow: Excellent work. Really nice.

Regards,
Rudy


----------



## cobra428 (May 7, 2009)

Thanks Rudy


----------

